# Alien Facehugger, Chestburster and Ripley 2010



## DeadMeat (Aug 12, 2010)

I finally got around to hunting down our costume pic from last October. Unfortunately, the bar we were at had a ton of fog and strobes so most of the action pics from there were too blurry to post. 

Had a blast though and Katie made a great Ripley. I built the facehugger and chestburster from scratch and they were a lot of fun. 

Now I'm trying to figure out what to do this year... Is it ever too early to start thinking Halloween??


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

Cool facehugger, it definately looks better than the ones I've seen. And no, it's never early to think about Halloween, lol


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

y'all look sweet!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

DeadMeat said:


> Now I'm trying to figure out what to do this year... Is it ever too early to start thinking Halloween??




 What do you mean "START"???? I never stop!


Your facehugger is AWESOME by the way.


----------

